# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Persona, telepresence robot, Modular Robotics Lab, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modular Robotics Lab

Home page - modlabupenn.org/persona

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 4, 2014

----------

